# Would You ??



## Ken N Tx (Jan 28, 2018)

Pay $800 for one of these miniature Aussie Pups?? We had a full mixed Aussie once, best dog we ever had!!
I would want one but $800 is a little high!!
.

.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 28, 2018)

Nope,  I'd rather adopt a  dog from the dogpound;  Give it freedom.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2018)

It's a beautiful doggy.  If I had a lot of money I would buy it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 28, 2018)

If it's healthy and from a good breeder, I would buy the puppy.  The cost of pure-bred dogs and cats have gone up a lot over the years, but people are willing to pay the prices.  I heard on the TV just the other day that it cost $250 just to adopt a dog from the Humane Society....so that puts the money part in perspective.

They are great dogs, I see a lot of them at the park.  They have lots of energy usually and love to fetch, but some are lay back.   Yours was beautiful and that pup is so cute!  A mini will be a lot smaller than your last dog, don't see too many of those around yet.


----------



## Lara (Jan 28, 2018)

I had an aussie that looked purebred but got him from the shelter. The chances of that ever happing again are slim to none. But I agree with you...one of the best dogs I've ever had. They do shed though so you have to love to vacuum and brush her/him. And they get a winter undercoat.

But with that said, the price doesn't matter if you have the money, because the years of warmth, loyalty, and sheer pleasure are worth it. SeaBreeze is right. The sellers and shelters spend a lot in vet bills before they offer them for adoption....daily care, shots, microchips, spaying, fixing, etc costs a lot from the Vets these days.

I want another dog! Bella needs a friend. I'm meeting with fencing people this week.

Some pets are not all that warm, loyal, and pleasurable so one must choose wisely. I walk them. If they walk me then, no. I look them in their eyes and must have a connection. 

Getting one that is already house trained is a plus but Bella wasn't. She took about 18 months to get there so my house has been puppy-proofed for quite awhile (rolled up the carpet and covered the couch). Routine and consistency is key. Australian Shepherd dogs need to run. Frisbee playtime works well if you're not a runner.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 28, 2018)

A little high for me and I don't have a yard.  I would not get another dog without a yard.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 28, 2018)

There are purebred dogs that cost well over a thousand.

My mixed breed angel from the Humane Society cost $399.00. That included spay, testing, shots, and transport from GA up to CT. They put on an event at a nearby Petsmart store and called it "The Small Fluffy Dog Invasion".


----------



## IKE (Jan 28, 2018)

If the funds are available and you really want the dog Ken go for it......you only go around once.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 28, 2018)

If I wanted the puppy, then yes.   Purebred pups are expensive nowadays.   I can't deal with a shedder, so I wouldn't buy him for that reason.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Jan 28, 2018)

I would absolutely want one. I do not know much about the breed; but years ago I purchased a pure w/papers lab and he was 500. I am presently w/o a dog. I keep looking on the adoption site in my area; but everything they have is too big. The older I get the smaller I want my dog to be so I can scope him up and make a quick getaway.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 28, 2018)

Many years ago I paid a small fortune for my Yorkshire Terrier. I didn't know anything about puppy mills back then and was very lucky mine was healthy. Knowing what I know today about the horrors of these places I wouldn't do it. All our other pets came from a shelter and not only did they make wonderful pets I felt good about possibly saving their lives. I wouldn't do it. I'm sure there are many other breeds in shelters that will steal your heart.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 28, 2018)

If this is something your comfortable with then go for it. All dogs should have a good home and I'm sure you'll have many happy years. Myself no, the dog we have now is a rescue dog I spotted through the chain fence at the county pound. She's a black lab and the cost of adopting her wasn't much at all. Plus they threw in a bag of dog food and a discount when we got her neutered. She really is a great dog and when she passes on we'll be back at the pound to look for another one..


----------

